# Redfish Take The Spotlight



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Rapidly changing conditions found us covering all bases while leaning toward explosive Redfish action. Big winds and water conditions have been immediately giving way to complete bay slick-offs. Give us the wind, we'll take it out of any direction any day. This led to huge boxes of Redfish centered in the upper end of the slot from one end of the bay system to the other.

*Back Lakes Blow-Up*

Capt. Chris Cady reported strong Redfish action by airboat in the back lakes and shallow bays. On the bayboat front we've been seeing Redfish working over mud/shell and mud/grass with the best bite very early. Capt. James Cunningham reported "it's on over here" as schools of large upper end fish were plowing bait along with solid Black Drum.  Capt. Doug Russell helped broaden our range of options finding fish in fringe areas unexplored bringing it home for the Kyle S. group and Chris L. party.

*Lures & Bait*

We've been freelining bait in these areas as well as working artificial lures with drag burning success. A cool front with north winds to 20 knots on Saturday found explosive fishing drifting the back lakes with bait and artificial lures. Big Redfish and Trout to 22" fell to this approach. Upper slot fish make for serious encounters on the rod and white knuckle moments on the net every time. Double bow-ups and surging fish with criss crossing lines and scrambling crew are what it's all about! 
We are in the first inning of this transition and more cool snaps on the weather front are getting ready to ignite a great experience on the water. Hats off to all the guides for digging in and making memories through a trying stretch of weather. Come see us when you get a chance!

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or Pin us on *Pinterest* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

and a few more


----------

